# the best poster in this forum is...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

1 things 

1.can you vote yourself?


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

I voted. I wonder why there isn't a Suns one, I'd love to be a nominee.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Ezealen...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Shady* said:


> Ezealen...


 What he said


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Spurs™ said:


> 1 things
> 
> 1.can you vote yourself?


yes, who gonna know anyways

I voted for Eazlean


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I voted for spurs, but it was actually more of voting against Pimped Out. Why?


o.iatlhawksfan said:


> and he's/she's nice to others


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I voted for spurs, but it was actually more of voting against Pimped Out. Why?
> :biggrin:


 hey, i voted for your little punk ***.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> hey, i voted for your little punk ***.


Why'd you vote for my butt?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

fine, i change my vote


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Fine, then change my vote for myself.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

fine


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Now change everyone else's to me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Now change everyone else's to me.


 i dont know if i have the power to edit polls... i'll give it my best try though


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Gotta support Pimped Out! Hey you are back! You returned with the name and Mod!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

6 days left and we got a tie, guys.

I'm beginning to wish I hadn't ticked Pimped Out off :biggrin:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

voted for ez...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Poll closes tomorrow and we still have a tie!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Someone vote. Even if you're voting for spurs, vote so we don't have a tie....I'll just deal with you later :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Let's get a mods vote in here...

I'll PM some people


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I was ganna aim Roc, but he's not on.

Anyways someone did vote, and for me. I guess threats do work


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

koko wins via me cheating, adding him to the poll, and giving him 8 votes.

the 7-7 tie was legit though.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...

a tie between ezealan and spurs. congratualtions. :clap: :clap: :clap:*


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

I have no problem with that at all because we all know that koko was the best poster in this forum and if anyone has a problem with that deal with it!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> *and the winner of the bbb.net "best poster i this fourm is"...
> 
> kokothemonkey gongrats to you, and thank you all for perticipating. :clap: :clap: :clap:*


Dude, pimped out added him to the poll and gave him 8 votes. It's a tie between me and spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs™ said:


> I have no problem with that at all because we all know that koko was the best poster in this forum and if anyone has a problem with that deal with it!!!


I have a problem with that, cause you know...He's not a poster in this forum! He wasn't even on the ballot until a couple of hours ago!


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm.. true 

I knew the ballot was rigged 

It's a tie between Ezealen and me liek he said =)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I have a problem with that, cause you know...He's not a poster in this forum! He wasn't even on the ballot until a couple of hours ago!


 you said you didnt want a tie. i delivered.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> you said you didnt want a tie. i delivered.


No. You f'd up the ballot. I'd much rather spurs win then someone no one even voted for...or were even able to vote for!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So is there ganna be some sort of tie breaker?


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Uhh, I don't think so i think you and me are are just the best posters and i guess awesome so yeh go us!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Meh. I know I'm better then you :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Agreed that's why I voted for you


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm just messin with ya. I voted for you too...till pimped out changed his vote so I did the same :biggrin:


----------

